# Investment suggestions



## Free Soul (4 July 2008)

Hey guys.  I've got 100,000 GBP in my account, an getting kind of worried about the fall of pounds value, i'm guessing there's going to be a big crash some time in the future, so I don't want my money to become worthless..  I've invested about 8000 pounds so far in bullion gold, can you give me some pointers on what else I should invest in, obviously putting all your eggs in one basket and buying 100k worth of gold isnt a good idea, so what percentages should I be investing in what, is what I guess im saying. 

Thanks for any help


----------



## Free Soul (5 July 2008)

Hello?  Anyone can give me some suggestions?


----------



## Tysonboss1 (5 July 2008)

Free Soul said:


> Hey guys.  I've got 100,000 GBP in my account, an getting kind of worried about the fall of pounds value, i'm guessing there's going to be a big crash some time in the future, so I don't want my money to become worthless..  I've invested about 8000 pounds so far in bullion gold, can you give me some pointers on what else I should invest in, obviously putting all your eggs in one basket and buying 100k worth of gold isnt a good idea, so what percentages should I be investing in what, is what I guess im saying.
> 
> Thanks for any help




I myself would be investing in things that produce income,

I would probally invest the money in around 15 companies that are secure companies that are some what undervalued at the moment, I would then take out a margin loan of around $50,000 to increase my holding in these companies, and dedicate a portion of my pay each week to repay this margin loan.

As the world economy recovers and share prices recover I would look at selling down some stocks (probally 50%) and spread my investing into a property.

This is just me though,..... I don't know your situation or skill level.


----------



## Free Soul (6 July 2008)

Yep, more of a newbie to the game of investing, so I guess it's an idea of keeping it simple   Is property a good idea to invest in then?  Maybe if I invest in gold, silver, platinum and property   Any tips for a newbie?


----------



## theasxgorilla (6 July 2008)

Free Soul said:


> Hey guys.  I've got 100,000 GBP in my account, an getting kind of worried about the fall of pounds value, i'm guessing there's going to be a big crash some time in the future, so I don't want my money to become worthless..  I've invested about 8000 pounds so far in bullion gold, can you give me some pointers on what else I should invest in, obviously putting all your eggs in one basket and buying 100k worth of gold isnt a good idea, so what percentages should I be investing in what, is what I guess im saying.
> 
> Thanks for any help




Are you worried about a crash in the pound?  If you are worried about currency risk you can split your money up and put it into accounts in various currencies.

Swiss franc, NZD, Singapore $ and USD, for example.  Relative rates of interest and currency movements should in large part offset one another.

You might be able to do this with one of HSBC's facilities.


----------



## bvbfan (6 July 2008)

Have you considered buying US based equities? You could buy $200000 worth there.

Will give you a hedge against the GBP falling somewhat, and the US equities might actually outperform Europe.

Maybe consider some of the resource companies in the US in particular 'the top tier gold stocks

AUY, AEM, GG, KGC + the global majors BHP, RTP (Rio Tinto), RIO (CVRD/Vale)

Maybe some Canadian listed ones too since you'd get almost 2 to 1 there too (buying power)

Really can't justify buying anything in Australia eventhough that's almost 2 to 1 too now, just it used to be 2.5-3 to 1 a few years ago.


----------



## SM Junkie (6 July 2008)

Free Soul,

You really need to be doing some research into the various investment markets to determine the best place to invest your money.  

How is property in the UK, where will it be in 5 years?
What are the hot areas in stock/commodities?
What is the current trend and the next?

As a newbie to the game, this is your first step. You really need to be doing this work yourself. 

It seems as though you are asking for financial advice.  Most posters on this forum will not advise you where to invest your money.  

This is one occassion where you may need to seek out a financial advisor (can't believe I just said that), unless you are willing to start researching yourself.  Don't jump in and invest your money unless you are comfortable in doing so and know the risks involved.

Welcome to the game.


----------



## Free Soul (6 July 2008)

Thanks for all your responses so far. @ Junkie, yep, I have a financial advisor, but you never know who to trust, so I want as many opinions as possible so I can make an informed decision.  I've been doing a lot, and I mean a lot of research for the past 3 months some information credible, and most of it absolute crap when you know how the monetary system really works in this world and what makes things tick.  It ain't pretty but there it is, and you need to do what you can to protect your assets.  But I digress, what I hoped to get out of this thread is find out what people on the top of their game would do, and based on my research make as informed a decision I can before taking that leap.


----------



## Crafty (6 July 2008)

Free Soul said:


> when you know how the monetary system really works in this world and what makes things tick.  It ain't pretty but there it is, and you need to do what you can to protect your assets.





Sorry to digress mate, but I am curious as to what you mean by this?


----------



## Newby Bill (26 August 2008)

Put it all on black!


----------



## nunthewiser (26 August 2008)

LOL dear free soul , looks like its your lucky day, just so happens that an opportunity as arisen for investment in my nigerian based company


----------



## Smurf1976 (26 August 2008)

Crafty said:


> Sorry to digress mate, but I am curious as to what you mean by this?



Sounds like a reference to the process by which "money" is created (ie out of literally nothing) and can (and historically always has been) inflated until it ends up completely worthless.


----------



## Kauri (26 August 2008)

If you have 100,000 quid ($250,000 lAUD??) saved in an account...I assume you didn't come by it by accident or any nefarious activities... therefore  surely you wouldn't be asking on a FORUM... *as good as this one is*... for advice...

Craic
..........Kauri


----------



## prawn_86 (26 August 2008)

Set up a perpetual fund for a scholarship at my uni and give me the first one


----------



## nick2fish (26 August 2008)

"Buy land my friend....they are not making it anymore" Mark Twain (Nov 30/1885 - April 21 1910)


----------



## gav (27 August 2008)

Newby Bill said:


> Put it all on black!




What a totally irresponsible suggestion... I say put it all on RED! :


----------



## Rickhead (27 August 2008)

nunthewiser said:


> LOL dear free soul , looks like its your lucky day, just so happens that an opportunity as arisen for investment in my nigerian based company




My Seychelles Listed Company may be of interest to you as well !!!!!!


----------



## Tysonboss1 (27 August 2008)

prawn_86 said:


> Set up a perpetual fund for a scholarship at my uni and give me the first one




You blew me,.... I didn't pick you for a uni brat.


----------



## dotocom (29 August 2008)

yeah, recession speculation in europe seems scary. better do it quick, maybe find a fund with a secure rating.


----------



## Temjin (29 August 2008)

Hey hey fellows, I thought we aren't supposed to give financial advises!!! 

Seriously FreeSoul, with that kind of money, you should look for an independent financial adviser who only deal with high net wealth clients and charge fee for service only, and has almost unlimited product offering. Probably an expert in alternative investments too and would advise you to invest in ETFs, etc. 

Shop around and you will eventually find one that suits you.

While i have my license, I can't because I don't even know your personal objectives and goals. And even if I do, we can't because of the rules.


----------

